# Help Growing Flame Moss on Steel Mesh



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

I think you want it moss side out. Any reason you didn't use the plastic mesh canvas? I think plastic mesh is a better choice for the aquarium.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Wouldn't you have to anchor the plastic mesh? The SS screen has a little weight to help hold it in place.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Kubla said:


> Wouldn't you have to anchor the plastic mesh? The SS screen has a little weight to help hold it in place.


I played around for awhile using plastic mesh/canvas for an algae scrubber. I just used suction cups (like those for heaters) to attach it to the side wall.


----------



## JayDubYa14 (Apr 6, 2018)

So I ended up going with upside down. Seeing some good growth through the mesh so far.
I chose Stainless Steel for the weight, plastic mesh didn't like to stay on the bottom as I'd like.

I'll keep updating as the growth continues. Flame moss seems to grow in spurts. grows a bunch for a day or two, then kinda rests for like a week. I'm assuming trimming it would help encourage more growth?

I put all the excess and trimmings so far into a jar to grow out


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Your moss is coming along, sometimes tissue cultures just takes a few weeks for them to get going, and then before you know it's growing too fast.


----------



## NorCalnomad (Dec 19, 2016)

When I propagate my mosses I will chop them up with a knife into a bunch of pieces before placing them on whatever medium I’m growing them on. I’ve found some variety’s take a few weeks to get going and may require me to move them around in the tank to either find the flow they like as well as light. Suction cups are your friend in this instance and makes it easy to find just the right spot. Many moss types are slow to grow so patience is the other key ingredient!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## springwater (Jun 30, 2011)

This will take a few weeks to get going - I just had some pretty good luck recently getting the moss to grow on a 10 x 10 stainless wire mesh (
http://http://wirecloth.bwire.com/item/stainless-steel-wire-cloth/304-stainless-steel-standard-woven-wire-cloth/10x10-0250304 )

I guess the space between the wires was sufficient enough to let everything flow and grow the way it needs to happen.

For those calling out plastic instead of metal - I have had the same luck with both of them - they both work fine when used correctly! Perhaps the difference is in the "eye of the beholder"


----------

